# Procunier Tapping Head Disassembly



## ToddK (Oct 3, 2016)

I recently purchased a Procunier 1E tapping head from E-bay.  The seller said that the head had started to slip, so I ordered a clutch kit from Procunier.  The manual for the tapping head is available here:
http://www.rockford-ettco.com/DownloadInstructManual/Inst_Man_11000-13000.pdf

When I went to install the clutch, I got stuck on step#3-  I couldn't figure out how to slide the clutch pin out, due to the Reverse Shell interfering with the movement.  Searches of this forum and a few others showed that others probably had the same question, but there wasn't a good documentation of the answer, so I'd like to show some photos.

Photo #1 is an overall image, with the shaft & collet in the UP position.












DSC_0874



__ ToddK
__ Sep 27, 2016



						Overall Tap Head
					




Photo #2 shows the same image, but with the shaft & collet in the DOWN position.  I didn't know it at the time, but my unit was stuck in the DOWN position, and that is why I couldn't slide the clutch pin out.  After I mounted the unit to my mill and tried tapping a few holes, the spring unstuck, and everything became easy to troubleshoot.












DSC_0875



__ ToddK
__ Sep 27, 2016



						Overall Tap Head with shank in down position
					




After pulling out the 4 socket head cap screws on the top of the unit, the tapping head pulls apart into a Top & Bottom assembly, as shown in Photo #3.  The Separator Ring is visible inside the Top assembly.  To do the clutch change, the Separator Ring is pulled out, and a new one is inserted.  No further work is required on the Top assembly to do the clutch change.












DSC_0882



__ ToddK
__ Sep 27, 2016



						Upper and Lower Halves
					




The two clutch pin retaining screws are shown in Photo #4.  These screws physically block the path of the clutch pin.  Remove these two screws.












DSC_0890



__ ToddK
__ Sep 27, 2016



						Pull these two retaining screws to release the clutch pin
					




Photo #5 shows the shaft in the DOWN position.  In this position, the movement of the clutch pin is blocked.












DSC_0887



__ ToddK
__ Sep 27, 2016



						Clutch in retracted position...can't get pin out
					




Photo #6 shows the shaft in the UP position, where removing the clutch pin is easy.












DSC_0889



__ ToddK
__ Sep 27, 2016



						Clutch in up position, very easy to get the pin out.
					




Then stick a bent wire in to remove the clutch pin as shown in Photo #7.












DSC_0891



__ ToddK
__ Sep 27, 2016



						using a wire to push the clutch pin out
					




Photo #8 shows the clutch pin poking out.












DSC_0892



__ ToddK
__ Sep 27, 2016



						clutch pin partially out
					




After the clutch pin is fully removed, the clutch will slide out, and you can see the clutch spring and Reverse Shell, as shown in Photo #9.












DSC_0893



__ ToddK
__ Sep 27, 2016



						Clutch pulled out.  clutch spring visible below
					




At this point, the spring, reversal shell, and shaft easily come out.  Photo #10 shows the disassembled unit.  I didn't mess with trying to take the Upper assembly apart.












DSC_0895



__ ToddK
__ Sep 27, 2016



						Tapping Head pulled apart


----------

